Ask HN: What are the most misleading things in life? or in the modern world? - mrwnmonm
======
giantg2
The idea that the system (legal, economic, social) is fair, just, and works
the way it's supposed to.

------
emteycz
Insurance, especially if heavily regulated, _especially_ if mandatory: "oh
yeah but this law from that year when this rule was not yet in force meant
that this special exception triggered this special ruling and in conclusion
you don't get anything, thanks" is becoming a classic of my encounters with
it.

~~~
ksaj
I agree. Many years ago I had a motorcycle accident. My bike was dinged a bit,
but otherwise fine. But because the police were involved (as they tend to be
for accidents) my insurance company kept on telling me they were denying my
claim. The thing is, I wasn't making a claim, but they were quite repetitive
in denying all the claims I didn't make.

It made me realize most of the things you can insure aren't worth insuring,
because the likelihood of getting money from them is so close to zero.

------
cyberdrunk
Media, including the Internet. It just presents a warped view of reality.

